# Tarantula dying after molting?



## klefenz (Sep 5, 2011)

I had a Grammostola Pulchra, a small one, like 2 cm wide. Since i bought it passed a couple months without eating, i thought it was because of the winter. After that it molted, and then it ate a bug. The thing is that like 3 or 4 week after that it molted again, but when i looked it this morning, 5 days after the molt, i found it dead. looking closely, it looks collapsed, like the exoskelleton didn't harden. I don't know why this happened.
Could this be a "bad molt"? did i do something wrong?

Some more information: i had it in a square "tupper" about 8 cm on side, with mosquito net covering it, the soil was microwaved soil from mi lawn, it had a water dish i filled daily and the container was near a lamp for heating and inside a closet, with the door a little open.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## synyster (Sep 5, 2011)

Could be the heat lamp that cooked it, could be pesticides in the lawn soil (I don't think microwaving it would do anything...) or maybe just a molting issue. Take pictures of it the way it is now and post them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Sep 5, 2011)

What do you mean you fed it a "bug"?


----------



## klefenz (Sep 6, 2011)

Sorry for being late, here it is:




With "a bug" i meant a roach (Blaptica dubia)

As for heat from the lamp or pesticides, i don't think so, because i used the same lamp and substrate for months.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Sep 6, 2011)

Post some farther away shots of the enclosure. From the looks of it your setup is far from correct.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## paassatt (Sep 6, 2011)

Chris_Skeleton said:


> Post some farther away shots of the enclosure. From the looks of it your setup is far from correct.


I'm inclined to agree with the Skeleton. That's some pretty rough looking substrate there.


----------



## HighFlyer (Sep 6, 2011)

The heat lamp and microwaved soil may have done more harm than good in my opinion. Also I agree with the two previous posts about the setup, it looks like rocks or pieces of bark maybe? Not the best choice of substrate.


----------



## A7xConnor (Sep 6, 2011)

I agree, the setup does not look right at all.


----------



## krbrown1994 (Sep 6, 2011)

+1
I use eco earth coconut fibers for mine


----------



## venom81 (Sep 6, 2011)

i see 3 things that could have kill your t. 1 was near a lamp,2 soil from mi lawn and 3 then it ate a bug if it was a wild caught but idk.anyways am sorry for your lost i love Grammostola sp.


----------



## klefenz (Sep 7, 2011)

OK, if you say its the wrong substrate i will change it for my G aurostriata.

And as i said above, the "bug" was a roach, i bough a lot and have them living in a box.

I used the set up the seller told me, i used dirt and bark, and the spider dug it all up to sit over the plastic near the heat, i doubt the heat killed it since it was always going to the hottest part of the tupper.


----------



## Bazzgazm (Sep 7, 2011)

Honestly. Unless your room is 50-60 degrees or less constantly... I'd get rid of the lamp. i've been running room temp 70*-78* (between winter/summer differences) And there is really no need unless you're trying to recreate some sort of breeding season. 
Invest in some coco-fiber and probably ditch the heat source unless it's EXTREMELY COLD. and judging from your location.. it's probably pretty temperate throughout the year.


----------



## paassatt (Sep 7, 2011)

klefenz said:


> OK, if you say its the wrong substrate i will change it for my G aurostriata.
> 
> And as i said above, the "bug" was a roach, i bough a lot and have them living in a box.
> 
> I used the set up the seller told me, i used dirt and bark, and the spider dug it all up to sit over the plastic near the heat, i doubt the heat killed it since it was always going to the hottest part of the tupper.


I suggest looking through the "Vivariums and Terrariums" sub-forum to get some really good ideas on how to set up your spider's enclosure. There are some great threads with great pics in there.


----------



## Slevin (Sep 7, 2011)

about the lamp... tarantulas and more specifically slings are very susceptible to being "cooked" by an external heat source. your sling can easily become dessicated so its important that until it reaches 2 inches or so, you mist her enclosure so she can get the hydration she needs. the reason she dug all her soil out and sat on the warmest part of the plastic was to obviously keep warm. unfortunately, wearing a thick coat of armor like that, they can't tell if their bodies are too warm until it's too late. i'm guessing your sling died from long term exposure to the heat lamp. just don't have the lamp directly over the sling's enclosure and let it heat up the whole room instead


----------



## Hobo (Sep 7, 2011)

klefenz said:


> OK, if you say its the wrong substrate i will change it for my G aurostriata.
> 
> And as i said above, the "bug" was a roach, i bough a lot and have them living in a box.
> 
> I used the set up the seller told me, i used dirt and bark, and the spider dug it all up to sit over the plastic near the heat, i doubt the heat killed it since it was always going to the hottest part of the tupper.


Tarantulas instinctively burrow to escape excessive heat.
They are also very hardy, so just because poor conditions don't kill a tarantula immediately, doesn't mean it won't weaken it over time, leading to it's eventual death. Most LPS that carry tarantulas are proof of this!
I mean, I'm not saying that's what killed it. No one will know for sure. It's death could be for a reason completely unrelated to your setup.
I'm just saying, why take the risk of dehydration, overheating it, or possible contaminants in the substrate? It'll be three less things to worry about.

Oh yeah, It's G. pulchripes now, not G. aurostriata. Did the seller who gave you housing advice also label it? 
That's two strikes:biggrin:


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 7, 2011)

Does the shop where you bought the spider (I assume you bought it from a pet shop and not an individual seller) sell any kinds of substrate?  I'm not sure what you have access to in Buenos Aires, so I figure I'd ask about all that stuff.


----------



## klefenz (Sep 8, 2011)

Spraying, would you recommend me to spray my G pulchripes? It about 10 cm wide now.

I put the lamp during winter, this spiders are from the north, wich is warmer. Here in Bs As, we dont have any snow, but when the SE wind blows its really cold, way under 70 F (15 C).

I know its pulchripes, but i have read that the traditional name is still very popular, also i like aurostriata.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Sep 8, 2011)

klefenz said:


> Spraying, would you recommend me to spray my G pulchripes? It about 10 cm wide now.
> 
> I know its pulchripes, but i have read that the traditional name is still very popular, also i like aurostriata.


What are you talking about spraying? :? 

Just because something is popular, doesn't mean its correct. Also it's G. aur*e*ostriata.


----------



## TarantulaAdviser (Apr 20, 2017)

[ My tarantula is set up on a wooden cabinet (in my bedroom) next to my hampster and near a radiator but as i dont like being over warm i never turn it on. If it gets to cold for my animals as in under 1°c which it can in my location i turn on the heating (radiator)for it but i avoid keeping it on to long or else it would slowly cook.
As for the substance i use for the ground i buy a special spider soil with nutrience and self cleaning. This means when the spider does a poo the soil sticks to it and hardens around it causing a bark/stone like feature but obviously very small.
As for the container i keep mine in a spider glass container with small holes around the top of the sides so it could actually breathe. Also dont put it in the cuboard especially if u have a heat lamp THIS IS WAY TO HOT the cuboard is not reccomended but it can survive but BOTH WILL COOK THE SPIDER TO DEATH. Please take this into mind if you buy another tarantula


----------



## Shudragon (Apr 20, 2017)

This post is from 2011 but your advice is still alright


----------



## TarantulaAdviser (Apr 20, 2017)

Shudragon said:
			
		

> This post is from 2011 but your advice is still alright


 I did not realize that haha, and thx


----------

